# Welsh Open 2018 (UK)



## mark49152 (Nov 5, 2017)

January 27-28 in South Wales.

Details on the WCA site instead of the usual UKCA pages. Registration opens 7pm Friday 10 November.

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/WelshOpen2018


----------



## Malford800 (Nov 11, 2017)

Very excited for this  first welsh competition


----------



## Alex B71 (Dec 27, 2017)

A few questions lads. Is anyone going to this that can drink? Is yes, do you know of any good pubs around the area and would you like to meet up beforehand? Either way look forward to finally putting some faces to the names.


----------



## 1973486 (Jan 28, 2018)

3x3: Forgot to get a good avg in one of the rounds
2x2: Bad
4x4: Terrible, 1 sub 50 single
5x5: 1:22 single is good rest was bad
6x6: I'm slowly getting slower
7x7: Didn't even make cut probably because I used a new WuJi
3BLD: Decent single because I haven't practiced in a while
OH: Messed up way too much stuff
Mega: Pretty ridiculous PBs (lost several secs on the last one on corners)
Pyra: Not close to PB but the better avgs each round was nice
Skewb: All 3 rounds sub-former PB, can definitely reach goal this year
Square-1: Not great scrambles, last one was good for the scramble. (also I beat a second place avg that wasn't really easy to beat)
4BLD: Uhhhh maybe next comp

DYK:

I realised the Skewb scrambles were re-used when I got a scramble I judged Steven for
I only got 0.01 better than he did despite knowing the solution
Eli likes trying to destroy the integrity of the WCA by scrambling orange front
The school's motto should change the first two words to fit the last three (the tense? IDK)
The motto is also a really bad acrostic poem (or just Welsh?)
The venue ranks fairly well in ways to kill yourself
Everyone borrows a 7x7
The only round I missed was OH final by 1 place
I'm starting to doubt I ever got a sub-3 6x6 solve at home
No one can work out what the oldest UKNR is


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jan 28, 2018)

1973486 said:


> The venue ranks fairly well in ways to kill yourself



Story time?


----------



## 1973486 (Jan 28, 2018)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Story time?



Someone suggested hanging themselves on some rope on the wall and then we started discussing how the venue has a decent amount of methods for suicide compared to other venues.


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 12, 2018)

1973486 said:


> I realised the Skewb scrambles were re-used when I got a scramble I judged Steven for
> I only got 0.01 better than he did despite knowing the solution


I assume you reported that and got another solve. Otherwise you probably shouldn't be stating that on the forum...
Nice that it was a memorable comp though.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 12, 2018)

joshsailscga said:


> I assume you reported that and got another solve. Otherwise you probably shouldn't be stating that on the forum...
> Nice that it was a memorable comp though.



I believe it was different groups and the scrambles from the previous group were being used briefly until realised, at which point the round was restarted with correct scrambles.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 13, 2018)

1973486 said:


> 3x3: Forgot to get a good avg in one of the rounds
> 
> No one can work out what the oldest UKNR is



It's my 3BLD single and Ryan Jones's clock single, right? http://wcadb.net/?region=United+Kingdom&gender=all

Not sure who was first as I can't find the schedule, probably Ryan.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 13, 2018)

@Ollie - I think your MBLD NR has been standing for longer? By about 4 months.


----------



## 1973486 (Feb 13, 2018)

Ollie said:


> It's my 3BLD single and Ryan Jones's clock single, right? http://wcadb.net/?region=United+Kingdom&gender=all
> 
> Not sure who was first as I can't find the schedule, probably Ryan.



There are two older than those

At the comp, we (or most people) thought Rob had got Mega NR single, which is the oldest NR, so then people were seeing which NR was the next oldest, which would be your Multi (and not 3BLD/Clock like some people thought). But then it turned out Rob never actually got NR single.


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 14, 2018)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...nited+Kingdom&eventId=&years=&history=History

You made me curious. Mega single, Chris Wall, Nottingham Summer 2014 on 14 June.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 14, 2018)

TIL: Reading dates is not my forte


----------

